# IBEW apprenticeship process



## c_power (Jun 15, 2012)

First I would like to take this opportunity to thank the entire forum for being such a great source of information. Using this site I learned a lot about what to expect from the IBEW intake process and how to better prepare myself for the tests and interview. So here I am trying to pay it back.

I applied to IBEW local 353(Toronto) a short while ago and recently took the aptitude test and went in for my interview. There are many posts here that helped me along the way, the majority being extremely helpful and very relevant to the process I went through, others were less helpful so I thought I would take a few minutes and describe what I went through for other hopeful applicants to use in the future.

Bear with me here this could get long and I'm not so great of a writer…

After attending one of my local's information seminars about joining the trade I put my name on the list to be contacted when the annual intake began. A few months later I received via email the date of the next intake week and instructions on what to bring and such. This stage required proof of high school completion and just a general application to be filled out with references and cover letter and so on, general resume stuff. We were all then assigned dates to come back for the aptitude test. This is where my experience differed from many others on this site. The aptitude test was not exactly something that can be studied for, it was not a three part test of basic algebra, reading comprehension and spatial awareness. It was a 90 minute 130 question multiple choice exam on anything and everything to do with mechanics and construction. I had never seen a test quite like this before it, questions ranged from 'What are the actual measurements of a 2x4 piece of lumber?' to 'What would you use an allan key for with regards to disassembly of an electric motor?'. Almost every question, excluding the few on basic volume and area calculations, was of the you either know it or you don’t variety. There were some automotive related questions, carpentry, metal shop, questions about various tools and a whole lot more that I cannot remember. I have to hand it to the IBEW local for creating this test, I think its genius! It’s a test that brings people with a general knowledge of all things technical to the top. 

After the test there was a 'voluntary' physical test or showcase of tasks an electrical apprentice would have to be able to perform. This was very simple, nothing to get worked up about, climb this ladder write down the sequence of numbers/letters on the ceiling, mount this junction box making use of torpedo level and identify the correct screw driver needed and lastly a climb up stairs for 60 seconds while carrying 30 pounds of weights followed by a blood pressure check. 

A week or so later got a call stating I advanced to the interview portion on blah date and time. For the interview I knew to expect a committee style interview, it turned out to be only 2 guys opposite me and I was asked only 4 generic questions. They had a list and offered to ask a different question if you were unable to answer any that they selected. The questions were as I said generic such as describe when you encountered an unreasonable person and how you handled them and describe a recent major problem in your life and how you over came it. My interview went really well thanks largely to the interviewers who were very supportive and understanding, knock on wood, I have a good felling that I will make the cut. 

Whoa! Sorry for the length, I hope this is helpful in the future to anyone interested in the trade. 

c_


----------



## Rennie (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey I am trying to join again do u know any question from the test off head, 
The last time I wrote the test I passed out of 700 I was chooses and did the interview n appearently I didn't pass they told me to try again when I spoke to the woman in person she had a big smirk on her face sometime I think they only choose who they want


----------

